# Honey Sauce



## Monie (Feb 13, 2008)

Got lunch at KFC today. I also got a lovely packet of honey sauce. First ingredient: HFCS. Hmm. Next ingredient: sugar. Okay.

Ahhhhh....third ingredient: honey...there it is. 

Are reserves really so low that restaurants have to make it stretch?


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

"....Are reserves really so low ..." its a matter of economics. see the thread on chinese honey imports. good luck,mike P.S. you are officially hooked on beekeeping if you are checking out honey packets!!


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

I bring a KFC Honey Sauce packete as one of my props during bee talks. I think low reserves has nothing to do with it. I poke a little fun at the Colonol's sauce and advise the audience to make sure they know their bee keeper, so they know their honey is the real deal. It's marketing - some people will fall for anything if presented right (or wrong however you want to look at it). I take situations like this as an opportunity for public education. That's why various states are looking at Florida's honey labeling laws and making their own restrictions on honey. Sauce is cheaper than honey and to an unsuspecting consumer, is what honey tastes like. I like some states' laws on labeling honey and applaud what Florida and other states are doing to make sure the consumer knows their honey really is honey.


----------



## chrissv (Oct 12, 2008)

Looks like KFC isn't the only offender...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3967501441/

-- Steven


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

chrissv said:


> Looks like KFC isn't the only offender...
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3967501441/
> 
> -- Steven


No, there are tons of them out there. It's nothing new and it's not going away, either. What can be done is to support legislation such that the word 'honey' is not the dominant wording on the front label. It needs to be clear that the product is not honey, but a poser.


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

http://bee-quick.com/wall/

There's a ton of them listed at this website. It's hilarious.


----------



## Monie (Feb 13, 2008)

I saw a guy at work, today, using several packets of "Honey Sauce" on his chicken. I told him I'd bring him real honey, because it was killing me to watch him use that crap.


----------

